# Ym2001



## DR.OLDS (Apr 19, 2010)

**
Anyone know where to get a starter for a ym2001? have tried all over internet and can't find one for under 300$... Best little tractor in the world ! But can't find starter! The one on there is totally fried, no chance for rebuild. ANY suggestions? Have called Hoye... they want 350.00 ouch.


----------



## twentynine (May 1, 2006)

Bought a starter for a YM 2000 about 5 years ago. Didn't know about Hoye then.

I think I paid about $450.


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome DR OLDS !

Have you tried:

513-877-3000-Little Miami Trading Company - Little Miami Trading Company - Compact Tractors

256-773-9951 Fredricks Equipment Inc. - Fredricks Equipment Inc - A Member of Tractor Portal

Len Sheaffer - Sheaffer town and country tractor Sheaffer's Town & Country Tractor - 

The above have very good prices....and Len Sheaffer offers used parts for your model too!

Good luck, 

Shartel


----------

